# iStick 50W help, please



## Viper_SA (28/3/15)

Hi, need some help here. Was building a coil for my iStick 50W, while compressing the coil with tweezers I accidentally fired it (steel tweezers). Now the unit is dead. No display, won't switch on or off. Does it have a timer reset or something?


----------



## ZoemDoef (28/3/15)

plug it into the USB power, switch it on

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/15)

Actually tried that while waiting for a reply, and it worked... What a relief! Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/15)

Next investment will be a pair of ceramic tweezers, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

